# Gold Algae Eater



## Freshy88 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I have quiet a few brazilian sword plants and a couple of windelov's. I have noticed my algae eaters on my swords quite abit and I am worried that because they are on my plants sucking all the time, I began to notice that the leaves tend to start decaying and was curious to know if it could be due to the algae eaters. 

It only happens to a few of the plants while my other tend to grows stems with baby plants at whihc Im beginning not to have any room for them soon.

Do they contribute a whole lot into killing the leaves of my plants?

please and thank you


----------

